# yellow lower leaves and purple stem?



## dream_ (Jan 16, 2009)

plants:
2 bagseed plants
2 weeks veg
lights- 3 42 watt cfl's about 2 in away from each
soil- regular miracle gro Potting Mix
no nutes yet, waiting for them to get bigger to start.

i think my plants may have a mg or p deficiency, but im not sure. basically from the top node all the way to the bottom node the stem is starting to turn purple and some of the lower leaf sets are yellowing and dieing.

any one know what the cause of this may be and have an easy solution for it?

may post pictures later, have to find camera


----------



## mendo local (Jan 16, 2009)

to hard to guess, try and post some pics.


----------



## dream_ (Jan 29, 2009)

im fairly certain now that i have a mg deficiency. are there any cheap nuts that i can give my plants to make them healthy again?

im on a tight budget so id prefer to get some thing less than $10 or some house hold item that might do the trick


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2009)

take a look at the links in my signature. one has pics of sick plants that may help. if they're that young they should have any nute defi. mg soil is known for being a little hot on nutes so when you water they should be getting alittle dose of nutes. did the ybag say feeds for 3 months?


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

idk but im a outdoor grower i know purple stems usually sign of cool temps could be wrong tho since its indoor


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 29, 2009)

i have had coming and going purple/maroon stems on many of my plants in the current grow. they are all beefy green trunks now tho! i also, relevant or not, had my bottom 2 leaves and first node fall off most of my plants.


----------



## greenthumberish (Jan 31, 2009)

dream_ said:
			
		

> plants:
> 2 bagseed plants
> 2 weeks veg
> lights- 3 42 watt cfl's about 2 in away from each
> ...


 
Miracle grow has nutes in it before you ever cut open the bag. The cheapest way for mag i think, though I could be wrong (since i've never actually had a mag deficiency) is ebsom salts. Dont do that to your plant, unless youre absolutely positive thats the problem however. you're more likely to have a PH issue then nute deficiency. Check your soils' PH (go buy a test kit, they're like 3 bucks) and get a water PH kit (unfortunately, those can be around 20, if you buy the PH up and PH down in the same kit) need more details, details = accurate response


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Feb 3, 2009)

some of my plants were also turnin a lil yellow.howd u fix em???


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 4, 2009)

okay i think i got it for me at least on a diff diff site. My lower nodes are dieing one by one but the top is perfect, leaves are wrinkled, yellowing, necrosis, purp fan leaf stems(some nodes). its a Mg deff caused by pH lockout. ph of 7. combine ph lockout symptoms with mg deff symptoms and you get what i have. give or take a nute burn or gnat problem.


----------

